# Blade Runner



## R00t_Decision (Jul 9, 2009)

Blade Runner, best cult movie. See it, watch it. All post-neo punk, sci-fi influenced someway with this movie along with aliens.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 9, 2009)

I started to watch it and it bored my brain out of my ass.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 9, 2009)

Good movie, especially the ending scene...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 9, 2009)

Shit, I thought this was a sequel. 



Grrblt said:


> I started to watch it and it bored my brain out of my ass.



Try keeping your brain in your head next time.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 9, 2009)

sequel? ugh please no....


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 9, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Try keeping your brain in your head next time.


I did. The movie's suckiness easily overpowered me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> sequel? ugh please no....


Never mind, it was merely an unfunny quip on the title 'Blade*r* Runner'.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 9, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> I started to watch it and it bored my brain out of my ass.


I guess it's true what they say, the people enjoy mindless brainless movies today. Transformers anyone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2009)

I liked the directors cut. Not the theatrical version though.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 9, 2009)

'' I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the darkness at Tan Hauser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time like tears in rain. Time to die.''


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

The second greatest Science Fiction Film of all time. Only 2001: A Space Odyssey is better than Bladerunner. It is even better than the original Star Wars, ET, Close Encounters, Alien, and The Day the Earth Stood Still (the original one, not that shit remake.) So, as you can tell, I LOVE this movie. The plot, the characters, and the dilemma of human/android and what it means. The movie is fantastic. 

And Roy Batty's final speech... My god... brillaint. 10/10


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 9, 2009)

I liked it - and I've only seen an edited version...on VHS tape no less.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2009)

Hated "2001".


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Hated "2001".



Aw, come on now. I don't understand how people don't like "2001." Most reasons are rather poor to dislike the movie. When I first saw it I was hooked for good. It is my favorite movie ever.


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't like 2001 either. The pacing is dreadful.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 9, 2009)

Directors Cut is *th*e version to watch.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

I never got through watching the whole movie.

Something always happens that prevents me from watching it, I have the Director's Cut too.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 9, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Directors Cut is *th*e version to watch.



Wrong, *The Final Cut* is the definitive version.

Even though it's pretty much the Director's Cut with added violence from the International cut.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Aw, come on now. I don't understand how people don't like "2001." Most reasons are rather poor to dislike the movie. When I first saw it I was hooked for good. It is my favorite movie ever.



Bleh, most people love it but I personally think it was 45 minutes of material(tops) stretched out for a 2 and a half hrs. 

Kubrick got lost in his own version.....but it astounded people anyway.


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the special effects are amazing, I like the whole circle thing going on in the movie. But Kubrick focuses on it way to much and it just gets force fed.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, most people love it but I personally think it was 45 minutes of material(tops) stretched out for a 2 and a half hrs.



Atmosphere. And Only 45 Minutes? Not true. If you cut down a lot of excess, you still have the entire beginning with the Early Humans, Floyd on Moonbase, the whole ordeal on Discovery, and after the Stargate scene you have the whole ending with Dave. I would say all of that is at least two hours. All that really needed some cutting was the Stargate scene needed trimming, the flight to the moonbase, and some of the stuff during the Discovery Mission. 



> Kubrick got lost in his own version.....but it astounded people anyway.



Because it totally re-invented the science fiction genre. It was new and different, and one of the most influential films of all time.



			
				Chee said:
			
		

> I think the special effects are amazing, I like the whole circle thing going on in the movie. But Kubrick focuses on it way to much and it just gets force fed.



Ah, it wasn't that bad... Coulda been worse.

Besides, it had HAL.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2009)

It didnt need to cut out one scene. It needed to cut them DOOOOOWN.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It didnt need to cut out one scene. It needed to cut them DOOOOOWN.



Well, yeah, taht is what I MEANT. Came out badly though... XD


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2009)

So to me, it didnt need to be that long. Once Upon a Time in the West is longer, and also slow, but it has some great imagery in every scene that I never got bored with it. 

With "2001", all you have to look at is space, and the ship. It gets old.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 9, 2009)

2001 - pfft - I thought I had narcolepsy when I tried to watch it.  

A space odyssey my ars.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

Lawrence of Arabia kinda bored me too.

Sand. Sand. Sand.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> Lawrence of Arabia kinda bored me too.
> 
> Sand. Sand. Sand.



It's okay Chee, I can live with your small attention span.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> It's okay Chee, I can live with your small attention span.



Bah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> I started to watch it and it bored my brain out of my ass.


 Seconded.

Boring movie is overrated.

I have made a vow to watch the "Ultimate" edition to see what I'm "missing".


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2009)

...never seen it..


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've seen it (the Dirctors Cut). 

I enjoyed it, but....well, I don't know if I'd ever put it on my Greatest Movie's Ever list. Even though so many other people do.

It's _good_, maybe even _very good_, but it's not _great_, andI would'nt rank it with all the epics and masterpieces it's always sharing spots with.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2009)

I loved "Lawrence of Arabia", but yes, some of the scenery gets old at times. My Dad said that it was much cooler in theaters.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 10, 2009)

Incidentally, Blade Runner final cut is on TV tonight. I'd try to watch it a second time if not for another channel airing Tremors which is a movie I've been meaning to see ever since I saw a couple of clips as a kid.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Incidentally, Blade Runner final cut is on TV tonight. I'd try to watch it a second time if not for another channel airing Tremors which is a movie I've been meaning to see ever since I saw a couple of clips as a kid.



lol... Tremors over Bladerunner... What is the world coming too? XP


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2009)

Tremors is a classic.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tremors is a classic.



Classically bad maybe? XP

Ah, the first one isn't THAT bad in all seriousness (the sequels hurt my brain...) Not good either. Just average Sci-Fi at best.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2009)

I loved "Tremors". Right now I'd say I prefer it over Blade Runner(albeit BR is more accomplished). 

I havent seen it in years, but I thought it was the perfect homage to the old Sci-Fi films while being funny and frightening all at once. I thought Tremors 2 was a decent sequel(it had two very scary moments). Tremors 3 sucked. Tremors 4 was slightly better than 3......Has there been any more?


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't like Tremors. My brother rewatched it a million times so I just got sick of it.



MartialHorror said:


> I loved "Lawrence of Arabia", but yes, some of the scenery gets old at times. My Dad said that it was much cooler in theaters.



No doubt about that. Everything is better in the theatre. 

I have yet to finish that movie, my brothers were complaining how slow it was so I had to turn it off. I'll watch it some day.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2009)

I think Lawrence is the fastest moving 4 hr movie ever. Although granted, I havent seen many.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think Lawrence is the fastest moving 4 hr movie ever. Although granted, I havent seen many.



I still need to see Lawrence of Arabia...  I saw Ben Hur as a four hour long movie though... The first three hours were awesome. The last hour though... ehh...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2009)

Once Upon a time in America is awesome too, but it is pretty slow.....I just love how its made.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2009)

1900 was five hours...and bad.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Jul 10, 2009)

Watched it a while back I was confused as fuck and wrote it off as shit. But after being persuaded to watch again and reading explanations... it wasn't bad. Still think it's horribly overrated though.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 11, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> lol... Tremors over Bladerunner... What is the world coming too? XP



Tremors is a film I hadn't seen, but had been wanting to see for many years. Blade runner is a film I had seen some of before turning off. So I guess the world is coming to, logic?


----------



## ScaryRei (Jul 11, 2009)

I haven't seen Tremors, however, Blade Runner is one of my all-time favorite movies.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 11, 2009)

Tremors is class. But in a different way to Blade Runner.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2009)

I was about to watch this actually. I heard the Final Cut was best. Thoughts?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I was about to watch this actually. I heard the Final Cut was best. Thoughts?



The Final cut is the definitive cut.

It's pretty much the Director's Cut, but with some added violence originally cut to maintain a R rating, and some corrected color timing.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 11, 2009)

Deckerd is a strange man.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 11, 2009)

Kickass movie.


----------



## chaosakita (Jul 11, 2009)

I noticed the title of this thread was one letter away from "Blade Runner" or "Bladder Runner."


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2009)

The title makes me think of 'Bladder Runner'.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 12, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Deckerd is a strange man replicant.



Fixed


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2019)




----------

